# Gerberian Shepsky breeders



## lalabug

I just had a friend ask me about the Shepherd/Husky hybrids and if our breeder had these available(she does not breed them). Does anyone know of any reputable breeders for these? I don't think location will matter.


----------



## Jenny720

My aunt is interested in a husky hybrid. She did ran across one but a broker of sorts. She is still looking so I will be checking in on this thread hoping maybe forward any info to her.


----------



## alexg

why?


----------



## angelas

There are no reputable breeders because "Gerberian Shepskies" are mutts. Its just a German Shepherd Siberian Husky mix that greedy people have convinced stupid people are special and worth more money than every other mutt in shelters.


----------



## lalabug

angelas said:


> There are no reputable breeders because "Gerberian Shepskies" are mutts. Its just a German Shepherd Siberian Husky mix that greedy people have convinced stupid people are special and worth more money than every other mutt in shelters.


good point. just asking since I thought some here may know.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Siberians are not known for being very obedient.

German Shepherds are bred to have a modicum of human aggression.

Why would somebody want to risk getting a dog that does not listen well and is prone to being aggressive?


----------



## Breaker's mom

Actually I thought that is what a Shiloh Shepherd was genetically? A husky/shepherd mix? I guess different approach, end result rather then first generation mix but still....


----------



## lalabug

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Siberians are not known for being very obedient.
> 
> German Shepherds are bred to have a modicum of human aggression.
> 
> Why would somebody want to risk getting a dog that does not listen well and is prone to being aggressive?


don't know why - guess that's just their choice


----------



## Dotbat215

Personally I would tell her to wait for one to show up at a rescue, especially one that specializes in one of those breeds. 

Designer dogs = $$$ which means you're going to have a lot of poorly bred dogs not something you want with a GSD/Husky mix.


----------



## lalabug

Dotbat215 said:


> Designer dogs = $$$ which means you're going to have a lot of poorly bred dogs not something you want with a GSD/Husky mix.


Agree, and clearly that's a personal choice - but I do feel like we are turning into a designer dog society with all the "-a-poos" and "doodles" and "chis" and all the rest around.


----------



## MishkasMom

Don't know about a Shepsky, but near me are a couple of Pomsky breeders......don't ask why but people buy them, and they do for big $$$, who knows maybe my Mutt is actually some rare mix designer dog and worth thousands. Yikes reminds me about that Dumb and Dumber movie where they talked about breeding a Bulldog with a Shih-Tsu to get Bull****


----------



## Deb

Actually if you check internet ads in your area which have pretty much replaced newspaper ads, you'll see husky/shepherds mixes. I see them quite a bit and then at least you can see the mother at least for temperament.


----------



## lalabug

MishkasMom said:


> breeding a Bulldog with a Shih-Tsu to get Bull****


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jenny720

My aunt wants a husky wolf hybrid or a husky but that is another thread i won't hijack yours. I think there is info on the search forum here. I would imagine their to be shepherd husky Facebook breeders info page but I have no idea.


----------



## Kazel

The main problem with these dogs are there won't be any consistency in the puppies. They're going to be all over the place, and unless this breeder does health testing(highly highly unlikely) you don't know what you are getting into. 
Best bet is looking at internet ads but just know that you're paying for how the dog looks. 
Of course this happens with purebreds too but at least with them you know what to look for. The majority of the mutts(designer dogs) aren't going to be responsible breeders they are just taking the first two dogs they find, giving them a pretty name and selling them for big bucks. 
So be warned and good luck finding what you're looking for.


----------



## wolfy dog

lalabug said:


> Agree, and clearly that's a personal choice - but I do feel like we are turning into a designer dog society with all the "-a-poos" and "doodles" and "chis" and all the rest around.


Lots of them are crazy and good income for trainers.


----------



## lhczth

lalabug said:


> I just had a friend ask me about the Shepherd/Husky hybrids and if our breeder had these available(she does not breed them). Does anyone know of any reputable breeders for these? I don't think location will matter.


Just a bit of a pet peeve, but these are NOT hybrids. They are two dogs of different breeds that have been bred together. Using the term "hybrid" just makes them easier to sell to gullible people.


----------



## carmspack

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Siberians are not known for being very obedient.
> 
> German Shepherds are bred to have a modicum of human aggression.
> 
> Why would somebody want to risk getting a dog that does not listen well and is prone to being aggressive?



terrible terrible conflicted combination.

some $$$ greedy based merchandising of a dog that has a certain cosmetic look.

yes Siberians are not obedient . They are natural born runners , escape artists . I don't know how many times we had to help a neighbour find her run away Sibe , inspite of the dog having secure kennel , fenced yard , and lots and lots of attention. The dog lacked for nothing. He just had a blast going on adventures . 
We found him swimming in our pool , in the sheep-acres behind us , on the road , while biking my own - see him sauntering down the country road .
Always a pleasant , sociable dog -- just a runner . 

Combine this with territorialty , defense / aggression -- no regard to breed specific characteristics and you have a big management problem, liability , and a dog which is confused - split personality, and BIG .

If they had wanted to make an improvement within a similar PURPOSE , taken one of the other herding group dogs then it would have made sense.

no more than a designer mismatch . $$$ -


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

My dogs consider the word 'mutt' to be offensive. They prefer the term 'mixed breed.' LOL! Both are shelter dogs. Natty Boh appears to be beagle and JRT. I discovered people are actually breeding these and calling them 'Jack-a-bees.' Natty Boh is every bit as much of a Jack-a-bee as the others, but he was FREE.

I also read that there are some negative traits associated with beagle/jrt mixes. Hmm - like wicked smart, but stubborn and snarky? No wonder he was free.


----------



## Hineni7

OK, I have to balance the 'breed mox' bashing  I own a malamute /gsd cross and he is a kick butt dog.. A certified SAR trailing dog, which takes an enormous amount of focus, drive and bidability. He also matured slower mentally /emotionally then my GSD girl and has the proclivity to venture a bit further then she out on hikes.. But he is obedient because he is worked with.. His look is the of a malamute /husky and it is true his malamute jovial ways conflict with the 'prim and proper' his German Shepherd side wants... 

While I am against breeding any breed for $$ and designer dog affecianados, I have seen and been around other gsd/husky crosses and they are not the bane of evil that is being surmised... GSD's are my number one choice for pure bred dogs.. I personally believe they fulfill all the requirements I look for in a dog.. But my boy is a delight and the malamute inside him adds a goofiness that is truly delightful and enduring (.. Don't believe it, go to hineni7.simplesite.com and read the stories of our trails... Sorry, plug for my blog).. 

OK, off my soapbox


----------



## SnowShepherdJ

Well tbh I actually considered GSD/husky mix before deciding on a white GSD. I wanted a dog that looks elegant like a husky and is generally friendly yet has GSD's trainability, and I suspect that is what most people are after. But then I decided a white GSD is a better deal as whites just look so elegant and GSDs are known to be obedient and I thought whites are generally more gentle as well.

Disclaimer: my views changed a lot, at that time I knew barely anything about dogs...


----------



## Jax08

oh man. I have a Siberian Husky here that needs a home. My husband's grandparents had a husky/shepherd mix. The genetics played out right with Oshi. He was an amazing dog. But I just can't imagine a mix with these dogs in general. What a hot mess.


----------



## Hineni7

Sorry about the typos but stupid smartphone thinks it knows what I'm trying to say (enduring instead of endearing, most instead of mix etc)


----------



## Galathiel

Hineni, did you specifically go out looking for that cross and pay more for it than a GSD from a reputable breeder? Cause that's what people doing "designer dog" breedings are charging, all without any health tests for the most part or anything showing WHY this is a good cross.


----------



## Jenny720

Yes I would check out hineni7's blog such a cool dog. Is there a big difference between huskies and malamutes?


----------



## Jenny720

Jax08 said:


> oh man. I have a Siberian Husky here that needs a home. My husband's grandparents had a husky/shepherd mix. The genetics played out right with Oshi. He was an amazing dog. But I just can't imagine a mix with these dogs in general. What a hot mess.


I know my aunt is looking for husky or I think she is leaning more on the husky wolf hybrid I will ask her but pretty much know they are in search of a pup and in no rush.


----------



## Hineni7

Galanthiel, yes I looked specifically for the cross but not as a designer dog, nor the price tag.. I have had experience with the mix before and knew I wanted it.. The breeder I bought him from had been breeding her lines for twenty years and had no cutsie name for the mix, had health records and x rays of her dogs and kept in touch with the owners of past litters.. Mother, Father and grandma were on premises and I actually got a better dog then anticipated.. 

Thanks Jenny


----------



## Hineni7

And yes, there is a big difference between huskies and malamutes.. Malamutes are larger than huskies, more protective (huskies are usually overtly friendly and offer you the jewels if you let them outside) of their families and adaptable.. Both breeds love play and to run, but huskies are bred to run run run.. Malamutes have better trainability overall, although they are still independent at times..


----------



## lalabug

Hineni7 said:


> OK, I have to balance the 'breed mix' bashing


*Thank you.* Obviously some feathers got ruffled here and I meant no harm - as I said I was asking for _someone else_...
To be honest I didn't even know what "gerberian shepsky" was at first when he said it and I laughed when told "it's what they call a German Shepherd/Siberian Husky mix." As if I should have known the fancy term.
I have nothing against anyone who prefers to spend $$$ on a designer dog, that's their personal choice and who am I to judge. As for how I would feel about someone who chose one of these cross breed dogs specifically and then ended up trying to give it away because they couldn't handle it or weren't prepared, that's a different story. @Hineni7 I enjoyed reading your blog. Looks like you have a great dog there!


----------



## Hineni7

Lalabug, I appreciate your response.. I didn't take offense at anyone in particular but felt a balance was needed from someone who owns the mic and loves it.. That being said, I too do not bash anyone who wants a designer breed, bred for no purpose (believe it or not, the breeder I got my boy from is disabled and was/is breeding for the size and strength (malamute can carry 100lbs on their backs as they were bred with weight bearing in mind ;she is a larger woman) intelligence and discernment (gsd), and drive (gsd, although malamutes can have this as well, but GSD's give focus with it)...although I am disgruntled by the breeders themselves as there is no governing to what they mix and make, leaving a trail of bits and pieces of traits and problems in each puppy.. 

Anyhoo, I chimed in just to give a personal anecdote to the thread .. Glad you liked the blog.. He is a delight, as is my girl.


----------



## carmspack

Hineni7 said:


> OK, I have to balance the 'breed mox' bashing  I own a malamute /gsd cross and he is a kick butt dog.. A certified SAR trailing dog, which takes an enormous amount of focus, drive and bidability. He also matured slower mentally /emotionally then my GSD girl and has the proclivity to venture a bit further then she out on hikes.. But he is obedient because he is worked with.. His look is the of a malamute /husky and it is true his malamute jovial ways conflict with the 'prim and proper' his German Shepherd side wants...
> 
> While I am against breeding any breed for $$ and designer dog affecianados, I have seen and been around other gsd/husky crosses and they are not the bane of evil that is being surmised... GSD's are my number one choice for pure bred dogs.. I personally believe they fulfill all the requirements I look for in a dog.. But my boy is a delight and the malamute inside him adds a goofiness that is truly delightful and enduring (.. Don't believe it, go to hineni7.simplesite.com and read the stories of our trails... Sorry, plug for my blog)..
> 
> OK, off my soapbox


so get a malamute?


----------



## Galathiel

Yup ... I had a malamute from a show kennel that for some reason the particular male used (the male was a normal sized male) would throw big puppies ... as in 140 lbers. So there would be normal sized (85 lb ish for males) and then some monsters. All great personalities, my female had very high prey drive though. The big monster puppy I had was a big lovable goof.


----------



## Hineni7

Carmspack said: so get a malamute? 

Nope, as stated before, GSD's have the traits I look for and is the breed of choice for me.. That but doesn't mean I don't appreciate other breeds and their abilities, including the mix I chose. I spoke up because the predominance of responses was negative without any balance. I believe my posts have stated clearly that I don't agree with designer breeds bred solely for monetary purposes. That doesn't preclude the few who are breeding with a given purpose and goal in mind.. Thoughtfully, selectively and with their intent clearly in sight the whole time.. All breeds we have today were an amalgamation of other breeds bred over years for the purpose they now represent. While this breeder isn't looking to create a new breed, the small number of selective breeding she does is for a given purpose, and has very satisfied customers with healthy sound dogs. I personally don't have a problem with that. That being said, my next pup will once again be a GSD, as my boys 'sister' is, as I enjoy the traits of a GSD immensely.


----------



## Muskeg

I agree, Hineni. I've met a lot of husky-shepherd mixes and they are for the most part good, easy dogs. Most of the time, it is the easy-going American-line GSD, and the husky-mix types that get together in an "oops" breeding of this type, and the results are not abhorrent. Now, to purposefully breed this mix for designer-mutt money is something else entirely. I have strong breed preferences now, but as I've said the GSD-husky mix was common where I used to live, and they were good dogs for the average pet home.


----------



## Jenny720

My husband's grandmother had adopted a German shepherd husky mix and a malamute they were both good dogs very friendly dogs and I assume did not have real active lives. I did find her husky shepherd mix who did escape once and picked up by the pound.


----------



## LuvShepherds

The problem with a mix like this is you don't know what you are getting and the breeders don't have years of experience behind their choices of parents. So temperament and trainability are kind of a crapshoot. My friend wants a GSD, but found a litter of Husky mixes and took one. Her dog is 5 years old and she also has a 3 year old working line GSD. The female mix is extremely difficult. She ended up with the most demanding traits of the breeds (Husky and Doberman). They can't take her anywhere, she is pushy with their other dogs and has been almost untrainable. In contrast her WL dog goes horseback riding with them, to dog parks, and to work with her husband. She said she will never get another Husky of any type and is looking for another GSD for a third dog.

I think her dog is beautiful, and I have to admit, is very good with me. I don't take any nonsense from her dog and she respects that. But if they could train a high drive German Shepherd well enough to behave around horses, other dogs, and on the job, they know what they are doing. So the problem isn't them, it's the dog.


----------



## LuvShepherds

Hineni7 said:


> Carmspack said: so get a malamute?
> 
> Nope, as stated before, GSD's have the traits I look for and is the breed of choice for me.. That but doesn't mean I don't appreciate other breeds and their abilities, including the mix I chose. I spoke up because the predominance of responses was negative without any balance. I believe my posts have stated clearly that I don't agree with designer breeds bred solely for monetary purposes.


Mal GSD X's are a proven mix and were originally created as working dogs with the traits needs for police work and similar work. They require experienced handlers. I think breeding for working reasons, even as an experiment, by people who know what they are doing is different from hobby breeders who think it's fun to create a new "breed." Which isn't a breed at all.


----------



## SiegersMom

It is a pretty common mix. I'm sure that craigslist would have an abundance. There is a sell, trade or adoption site on FB here in Ok and I see that mix all the time. Not from reputable breeders...just backyard mixes people like to sell. None are very high priced so I would run from that. The $1000 mixes with no health testing just drives me crazy. I paid 1200 for my girl with full health testing and a pedigree of dogs that have ALL been health tested and titled or with show ratings. To pay that for a designer dog just baffles my mind.


----------



## SiegersMom

I meant to say I would run from really expensive backyard mixes. I don't think that was clear in my post and I waited too long to edit when I read it. Sound like I would run from the inexpensive one.


----------



## Jenny720

No doubt people just throwing dogs together for monetary gain with nill experience is a crap shoot is important to mention. With that though I just looked at all the dogs we adopted as kids and family members who had and have mixed breeds and were happy with them.


----------



## Kazel

Jenny720 said:


> No doubt people just throwing dogs together for monetary gain with nill experience is a crap shoot is important to mention. With that though I just looked at all the dogs we adopted as kids and family members who had and have mixed breeds and were happy with them.


Oh yeah mixed breeds can be fantastic dogs but if you are paying $1000 dollars for a dog youmigjt as well get a dog that has at least some health testing and people who care about what they are breeding not just trying to get some money.


----------



## Jenny720

Kazel said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt people just throwing dogs together for monetary gain with nill experience is a crap shoot is important to mention. With that though I just looked at all the dogs we adopted as kids and family members who had and have mixed breeds and were happy with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah mixed breeds can be fantastic dogs but if you are paying $1000 dollars for a dog youmigjt as well get a dog that has at least some health testing and people who care about what they are breeding not just trying to get some money.
Click to expand...

If purchasing any dog health testing or carefully choosing a reputable breeder for a mixed or pure breed is a priority - never said otherwise.


----------



## wolfy dog

There are 8 week old Pomskies in our local paper, asking $2500 - $3000. I am not surprised if they sell because nice mutts are a rarity. All the nice dogs have been spayed and neutered. They will probably be saner than the doodles.


----------



## voodoolamb

Many moons ago I worked at a kennel. My training mentor ran a sled team. He did cross German shepherds into his Alaskan Huskies to improve biddability. If I remember correctly the 2nd generation crosses ended up being the team he took to Alaska to run the Iditarod. They were a mix of shepherd, pointer and husky. I don't think too many sled dog breeders are working with first generation out crosses anymore though. They were cool dogs. I would never want one as a pet though. 

To those here who do like the shepherd/husky crosses. Have you ever considered a Chinook? They're a rare breed but are totally AWESOME dogs. It's a recognized sled dog that has german shepherd and belgian shepherd ancestory. They are far more biddable than your typical northern breed.


----------



## Themusicmanswife

My first dog as an adult was a Shepherd/ Husky mix and he was the best dog. Very loving and loyal. He was protective but also DA, unfortunately. He is where my love of Shepherds began. He was my heart dog. I miss him everyday. I got him from a shelter as an 8 week old puppy.


----------



## SiegersMom

Jenny720 said:


> No doubt people just throwing dogs together for monetary gain with nill experience is a crap shoot is important to mention. With that though I just looked at all the dogs we adopted as kids and family members who had and have mixed breeds and were happy with them.




Agreed...mixes can be great dogs. I am a huge supporter of adopting or even paying something to cover costs of the oops litter. Breeders are great if you have a specific type of dog you want...if not a mix can be great.


----------



## WilliamStaffieri

lalabug said:


> I just had a friend ask me about the Shepherd/Husky hybrids and if our breeder had these available(she does not breed them). Does anyone know of any reputable breeders for these? I don't think location will matter.


Hello, did you ever find a good reputable breeder?


----------



## ksotto333

This is a really old thread. Probably won't get a response from the OP.


----------

